# TS3 Server vergabe



## sh4d0w (15. März 2010)

Howdey meine lieben WoW spielenden Buffies x)


Ich hoffe ich bin hier doch am richtigen Ort, ansonsten bitte ich die lieben Mods den Thread an den richtigen Ort zu verschieben ^^

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen VRoot gezogen damit ich nen TS3 Server für meine Gilde hosten kann, nun hatte ich aber noch ein paar Slots vorhanden,welche ich natürlich freihaus rausgehauen habe.


Ja die waren doch relativ schnell vergeben.

Nun, damit auch alles schön weg ist, dacht ich mir biete ich die letzten 2 50er TS3 Slotserver meinen Buffies an ^^



Wer also gerne einen TS3 server gratis für seine kleine Gilde haben will muss mir lediglich eine PM schreiben oder per ICQ anquaschen.

Am Wochenende bin ich auch auf dem PKS TS3 vorhanden falls man mich sucht.

Leider leider habe ich da natürlich doch ein paar "mind. GS" die ihr reissen müsst.

Da es nur 2 Server sind sollte die Gilde schon genug und aktive Member haben damit die Slots auch genutzt werden und nicht vergammeln ^^

Kleineren Gilden würde ich sonst, ( sofern die Slotzahl noch reicht ) nen Channel auf'm PKS TS3 anbieten.




ICQ: sollte im Profil stehen.

PKS TS3: 62.75.143.69:2100


----------



## sh4d0w (16. März 2010)

Und der erste ist schon weg.


----------



## Rediska (16. März 2010)

Servus, 
hätte auch gern einen =)


----------



## sh4d0w (19. März 2010)

Es ist noch *1x 50 Slot TS3* und *1x 25 Slot TS3* vorhanden.


----------



## Flor1x (20. März 2010)

1


----------



## sh4d0w (22. März 2010)

Der 50 und 25 Slot ist noch vorhanden.




Ich bitte euch wie gesagt mir eine PM zu schicken mit den dazu gehörigen Infos.

Ich verteile keine 50 slot server wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden!



//EDIT:

Es sind wieder 2 x 50 Slot Server vorhanden da der einte nie genutzt wurde.


----------



## Sleth (22. März 2010)

Huhu,

ohne den Oberlehrer rauskehren zu wollen:

Hast Du einen VServer oder einen RootServer? Bei Ersterem solltest Du darauf achten, Unlimited Traffic zu haben, wobei man bei den meisten Unlimited VServer mehr oder minder eine Art "FairPolicy" Bedigung eingebaut hat. Sprich wenn das Transfervolumen über dem normalen Durchschnitt eines VServer Nutzers liegt, bekommst Du sehr schnell Post, ob Du nicht auf ein größeres Angebot wechseln willst. Ansonsten wirst Du schnell gedrosselt, oder läufst im schlimmsten Fall bei Übertraffic in eine versteckte Kostenfalle. Gerade wenn User, die Du nicht kennst, von denen Du keine Daten hast, anfangen die FileShare Optionen (sofern nicht explizit von Dir deaktiviert) vom TS3 zu nutzen. Ich wäre da generell sehr vorsichtig, auch wenn Dein Angebot sicher sehr nobel und gut gemeint ist.

Folgenden Zusatz findest Du z.B. bei vielen TS Hostern:


"Mit einem Teamspeak 3 Server besteht die möglichkeit
 des Filessharing. Es können Dateien von Usern hoch- und
 heruntergeladen werden. Somit besteht die Gefahr das ein
 Teamspeak3 Server für illegales Filesharing missbraucht wird.
 Der Hoster haftet in vollem Umfang dafür.
 Um das Haftungsrisiko auszuschliessen, müsste jeder Kunde,
 der die Option des Filesharings haben möchte offiziell durch
 seinen Personalausweis verifiziert werden.
 Hierfür gibt es das Postident Verfahren, welches hohe
 Kosten verursachen könnte, die der Kunde einmalig selber
 tragen muss, wenn er Filesharing nutzen möchte.
 Der Kunde entscheidet, ob er Filesharing haben möchte
 oder nicht."

Hast Du keinen Vertrag mit dem Kunden geschlossen, haftest Du als Serveradmin voll bei Missbrauch.

Ich würde sowas nur bei einem vollwertigen RootServer anbieten, und dann auch nur mit hinterlegten Kundendaten und sicher nicht für lau, da ein RootServer doch ein bisschen was kostet (im Gegensatz zu den VServer Angeboten) und ständig überwacht/administriert werden muss.

LG,

Marcus


----------



## sh4d0w (22. März 2010)

Es ist ein Vroot Server mit unlimited traffic, selber gehostet mit voller Anbindung.


Bezüglich des Filesharings wurde alles schon gesperrt, Zugriffe auf den Root selber, wie auch das Up - / - downloaden auf dem TS3 ist nicht erlaubt.




Daher sollte also nix passieren.

Und Preise kann und dürfte ich so oder so nicht verlangen da eine NPO Lizenz dies nicht erlaubt.


----------



## ces_alexstrasza (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Fungilde gegründet (- wir nehmen auf ! ^^ auf Alexstrasza). Langsam wird es sehr hinderlich, daß wir alles über VoIP machen müssen, wegen der sich verschlechternden Leistung und der Sprachqualität bei größeren Konferenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir spielen nicht 24/7 aber dafür sehr regelmäßig abends, und würden jetzt gerne auch zwei, drei 10er/25 er Raids in der Woche leaden, aber ohne TS ist das ziemlich schwach... Wer meldet sich schon, wenn es gleich heißt, daß der Lead kein TS hat ?!

Also, falls wir einen kleinen Slot oder einen Channel bekommen könnten, das wäre super. Wenn schon alles weg ist, oder Du lieber an jemand anderes vergibst, war es den Versuch Dir schnell zu antworten wert ^^' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank, Blumila (EU-Alexstrasza)


----------



## Ari7000 (1. April 2010)

Also ich würde gernen einen von den servern nehmen wenn noch einer da ist.....
Naja mfg	Mb Phil


----------



## biemi (2. April 2010)

Hi, Hi! 

Ich suche für mich und meine Stammgruppe (10er) einen TS3-Server wo uns ein Channel zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann. 
Ein PW-Schutz für den Channel wäre natürlich Perfekt! 

Wir raiden 3 x pro Woche und bräuchten nicht mehr wie 15 Slots. 

Einfach mit E-Mail Adresse oder Ingame Name + Server bescheid sagen und ich werde mich bei euch melden um näheres zu klären. 

Freudliche Grüße


----------



## Chaos234 (21. Juli 2010)

Ist das hier noch aktiv bzw. hat sh4d0w noch seine Angebote offen?

Falls Nein, ich habe ebenfalls noch TS-Server zur Hand. Neben TS3 auch TS2. Einfach eine PN schicken, dann wird der Rest geklärt.
Achja ... die Server werden auch von mir freihaus vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Chaos234


----------

